# Paper knife!



## macmiddlebrooks (Jul 30, 2011)

I received my paper knife today from Mitsuaki-T* by way of the the good people at JKI. To say that I'm floored by every aspect of this little beauty would be an understatement. Design, execution, packaging....all make you really feel the love of his craft that Mitsuaki obviously has in spades. Here's some pics and some size referencing for ya. Thanks Jon and Sara for the top-shelf and personalized customer service :thumbsup:

Rounded spine.


----------



## SpikeC (Jul 30, 2011)

Very cool! But how does it do slicing brisket?


----------



## shankster (Jul 30, 2011)

Yes,very cool little knife.What's it used for? A letter opener?


----------



## 99Limited (Jul 30, 2011)

shankster said:


> Yes,very cool little knife.What's it used for? A letter opener?



It's a fancy prison shank. :lol2: Until I saw the pic with the knife in your hand, I'd didn't realize how tiny they are.


----------



## SpikeC (Jul 30, 2011)

The design on the box gives an idea of the purpose.


----------



## macmiddlebrooks (Jul 31, 2011)

Letters, packages, etc. It's function, for me, will be as a desk knife.


----------



## mc2442 (Jul 31, 2011)

Wow, I did not realize how small they were either. Good luck sharpening that!


----------



## shankster (Jul 31, 2011)

mc2442 said:


> Wow, I did not realize how small they were either. Good luck sharpening that!



I doubt he's gonna be breaking down cases of chickens with that knife,a bit of stropping should do the trick..


----------



## macmiddlebrooks (Jul 31, 2011)

...or I may use the sharpmaker at 30 deg. for this one as it works great for my pocket knives and this blade is about the same size as well.


----------



## JBroida (Jul 31, 2011)

I've sharpened them by hand with no trouble at all


----------



## tk59 (Jul 31, 2011)

JBroida said:


> I've sharpened them by hand with no trouble at all


 Yup. Sharpens up really nice! I almost had Jon's face-shaving nice in about 20 min.


----------



## SpikeC (Jul 31, 2011)

I don't see what the problem would be. I learned to sharpen on blades not much bigger than that!


----------



## Customfan (Aug 13, 2011)

Jon...

I have a question... do they come with that mini-knife block on the pictures or is that a prop?

Thanks!


----------



## goodchef1 (Aug 13, 2011)

that's really nice, I can't figure it out that every time I see the word "paper knife" I think a knife made of paper


----------



## JBroida (Aug 13, 2011)

Customfan said:


> Jon...
> 
> I have a question... do they come with that mini-knife block on the pictures or is that a prop?
> 
> Thanks!


 
there were 3 different types in the last order... one type came with those blocks... but those are sold out for the time being


----------

